# Fisher for 2010?



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Does Trek plan to continue the line of Fishers for 2010? And if so do they have a little more in store than AL/Carbon seat stay, 105, with SSR wheels for $1,800.

I like the look of their bikes, and might have some interest, but honestly I'm hoping for more bike at a better value. For the same price you get a Trek 2.3 with Race wheels, and an Ultegra rear derailleur. Why would Trek put a premium on the unknown Fisher brand (even if it were a rebadged Lemond)?

When does trek typically release/hint at their new lineup? I know they think they're too cool for interbike.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Fisher is by no means an unknown brand, they're just unknown in the world of road cycling.

Fisher is definitely not a rebadged LeMond either.


----------



## Silver Potato (Mar 18, 2009)

The Weasel said:


> Does Trek plan to continue the line of Fishers for 2010? And if so do they have a little more in store than AL/Carbon seat stay, 105, with SSR wheels for $1,800.
> 
> I like the look of their bikes, and might have some interest, but honestly I'm hoping for more bike at a better value. For the same price you get a Trek 2.3 with Race wheels, and an Ultegra rear derailleur. Why would Trek put a premium on the unknown Fisher brand (even if it were a rebadged Lemond)?
> 
> When does trek typically release/hint at their new lineup? I know they think they're too cool for interbike.


Weasel....you need to bite it and get your Lynskey frame instead of that Fisher garbage....those road bikes are a joke (though I do love my HiFi Pro 29er!)


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Caught this on Velonews:

http://www.velonews.com/article/93023/kelly-benefit-representing-on-new-gary-fisher-carbon-road

and yes I know Fisher is a well known brand (I owned a '96 Excaliber). As you said not in road bikes though.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

The thing that gets me about trek is that they use so many house brand parts yet still dont have a competitive price on most of their products. I was recently doing alot of shopping for a cx bike and the Trek xo1 was one that I checked out. Its an aluminum frame with 105 and house brand cranks for just under $1800. Every other brand out there had aluminum with 105 and fsa cranks for $1400ish. Thats about 20% more for the same stuff. i just dont get it. The trek frame was nice but no nicer than the Scott, Felt, Fuji or Giant that I rode. Those fisher road bikes seem to be the same sort of thing.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Ray_from_SA said:


> Fisher is by no means an unknown brand, they're just unknown in the world of road cycling.
> 
> Fisher is definitely not a rebadged LeMond either.


The Fisher ARC is definitely a rebadged LeMond Tourmalet. Not so the new full carbon Fisher.


----------

